# Hệ thống Điện > Driver DC/AC servo motor >  Đấu dây encoders của Động cơ Mitsubishi MR-C10A

## Billydragon

Có bạn nào kinh nghiệm chỉ cho mình đấu dây encoder của servo mitsubishi MR-C10A. Mình đấu theo hướng dẫn của datasheet, sơ đồ chân như hình đính kèm. vậy có đúng không? động cơ chạy giật cục và báo lỗi A50. nóng ran.

Sơ đồ chân jack Encoder của động cơ.


Sơ đồ chân jack encoder dây nối từ driver lên động cơ.


Sơ đồ đấu dây.


Ngoài ra còn 2 cái chân phanh thì chưa biết đâu vào đâu trên Driver MR-C10A.

----------

